# horn fuse



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

Can anyone please tell me where I should find the fuse which controls the horn? I checked the fuses under the dash and nothing is labelled horn. Is it a fuse shared with something else or is there another fuse box I do not know about?
Thx for any help.


----------



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

*Ooops*

Forgot to mention the car is a 1966 with air conditioning


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There is no horn fuse, the power wire that goes to the horn is connected to the bundle of wires on top of the manifold, the other end connects to the horn relay and from the relay a negative wire which energizes the relay goes to the steering wheel horn button and the other positive wire goes to the horns.


----------

